# La Pavoni



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all just a question as to what dose people are putting into a double and one pull or two. i dose 15-16 g and do one pull. Wondering am I right or wrong tastes fine to me


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It depends on the basket size I think. I used to use between 12-13g and get great results.


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks will cut back the dose and see how it goes.


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> It depends on the basket size I think. I used to use between 12-13g and get great results.


The same here.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How on earth do you get 16 gram in a europiccola double basket?


----------

